
Annoying Things that VCs say or ask (and how to think about them) - rmason
https://elizabethyin.com/2019/05/17/15-annoying-things-that-vcs-say-or-ask-and-how-to-think-about-them/
======
gjmulhol
This is a good list with some good advice.

As a personal anecdote, I had a very well-known investor tell me that my
business would never make more than $5m per year (not venture scale). And this
was even knowing that my business is a pretty standard enterprise software
business model. We are well past that at this point, so I am proud to have
proved him wrong.

